# Pregnant cat, strange behavior



## Forgeteden (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello, I'm new here, and I have some questions about my pregnant cat.

I found her about a two and a half weeks ago, and when I found her she showed no signs of pregnancy. She was sweet, loving, and fairly plump (didn't appear to be pregnant at the time). But as the days passed she grew more and more large. Her tummy is bulging out on the sides, and about a week ago the babies were kicking. Currently, they are not, AND the babies have moved to the bottom of her belly. The two back nipples are pink and encrusted with milk, and the others are starting to turn pink.

My questions are, how far along do you think she is?

And, she is making a couple of weird noises. One of them is some sort of breathing/purring thing that sounds like a pigeon cooing. Another noise she makes is sort of an "annoyed cat noise" she'll moan and do one of those low growl/meows that cats do when they are really annoyed, even though nobody is touching her or anywhere near her. Sometimes she'll meow and hiss when nobody's around. She sounds EXTREMELY uncomfortable.

She used to love having her belly pet - she'd purr and cuddle into you. Now, if you so much as touch it lightly, she'll hiss and growl and scratch/bite at you. This behavior started a little over a week ago, and she's only gotten more and more grouchy.

So my main question is, are these normal pregnancy behaviors? Or should I be concerned?

Btw, I called the Pet ER (because we dont have enough money to take her down to the Vet yet) and told them about these behaviors, and even they were stumped. The man on the other end told me they were signs of labour, but she hasn't really nested anywhere, nor does she look like she's less than 24 hours away (not all nipples have started to lactate, nor is she having any contractions, and she hasn't been licking herself)

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and I'm not sure how helpful we can be. It sounds to me like she is *very* uncomfortable. Have you made her a nest area where she can birth and raise her kittens? I like to give them a 2'x2' box with towels folded into a pillowcase so kitten claws can't get caught in towel loops. The 2' square box gives the mamma cat plenty of room to birth and care for her kittens, with little danger of a crowded area where she could lay on any and accidentally smother them.

When I was a child, we had plenty of farm cats give birth, but after we were getting overrun with kittens we did an aggressive TNR in the late 70s (_trap, neuter, release_) and had no more litters of kittens. The only cat who I have been present for a pregnancy and birthing was Shadow, in 2004. She showed up very pregnant at our rural property and I brought her inside. She gave birth w/in 10 days. She was very sweet and loving.

The breathy/purr/pigeon-coo sounds like what I call "trilling", and it is just a way some cats like to 'talk'. The grouchy moaning/wailing accompanied with hissing and aggressive behavior, sounds like she is in pain. Because of this, I would suspect birth is imminent. If she has shown no signs of birthing production, I guess within a day, _AND especially if she appears to deteriorate by experiencing more and more pain_...all I could advise would be to take her to the vet right away as she may require a C-section to birth her litter. If you wait too long, the litter (_and her_) could die.

I'm sorry I sound so alarming, and I know I do not have enough cat-birthing experience, but what you are describing doesn't sound like sunshine and rainbows.
Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

My pregnant mom didn't nest, didnt' lick herself didn't have her milk or anything I went to bed and woke up to babies being born--so don't stress about her not showing "normal" sign of labour just yet.

I found that the best approach to waiting is not to anticipate but simply participate. Be prepared for whatever situation may come and let it happen on its own. When I stopped anticipating the babies coming they showed up.

Leslie


----------



## Forgeteden (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for your replies!

I have a nesting box ready for her under my coffee table, which seems to be her favourite place to hide from everybody. It's a 2' by 1.5' - is that big enough? I also set up some nesting areas in a few of her other favourite places - two white towels behind the toilet, and a soft rug beneath the kitchen window. The only other place she tends to sleep is on the arm of the couch in the living room, right in front of the window by the front door.

I am planning on taking her to the vet sometime within the week. We just got the money today, and we are buying a kitty carrier and I am making an appointment as soon as they open!

I figured she might be making the noises due to pain, so I do believe it's best if we take her to the vet right away.

Thanks also for letting me know that its okay she isn't showing labour signs.

Thanks again, much, for your replies!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Not much to add, but I think the 1.5x2 sounds like plenty of room. Let us know what the vet says.
h


----------

